# white worm culture



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

is doing poorly. i was able to get a few the other day for the fish but this is the first time in a couple of months.
last year I had so many worms I wanted to give some away( but didn't) Now they rarely breed. i have tried new soil, wetter, drier etc.
Ideas about how to get them breeding again?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

temp? Is it warmer now than when they were doing well?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

good question and a bit hard to answer with any certainty. 
For 3 years they had been in the basement - on the floor for the summer and up on a shelf for the winter. I keep the heater on to 50 degrees in the winter and I do not know what the temp gets in the summer.
Last winter because they started to do poorly I moved them to the fish room which is kept at 72 degrees. As the temps outside warmed up I moved them back to the basement.
So the declining population has been happening over the past 1-2 years I guess.
I have tried fish food, crackers( no salt), letting the soil dry a bit, moistening more.
I just don't know what else to try!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

have you seen this? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhWPNhI8iiU&feature=related 
This guy is in our club and I think he spends more feeding his worms than he would for fish food. But he knows his stuff and I can get you his e-mail.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

wow. I never think of going to U tube for any info- have always thought of it as a place for funny videos but it seems to becoming a user manual guide for just about everything.
I watched the video and I must say we don't even eat ' the highest quality' organic yogurt.
So I will try using a different food source and see if it makes a difference.
Thanks for the link!!


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

eh... I couldn't do this. I would eat the whole wheat bread and yogurt before the worms got it.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

well I tried using an algae pellet along with the crackers. It went moldy within a few days and they will avoid mold.
I tried some fish food but I found that it makes the worms a bit harder to find as they seem to absorb the color of the food a bit.
I tried moving them to a warmer spot than the basement floor.
( the persom who gave me the starter 3-4 years ago kept hers on the basement floor.)There are a few in there but not many. I have tried brown bread in the past and they wouldn't eat it.
I dunno. It is really a lot easier to go to the lps and buy frozen worms!


----------

